
Cities in motion: how slime mould can redraw our rail and road maps - mxfh
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/feb/18/slime-mould-rail-road-transport-routes
======
lutusp
Quote: "Researchers using slime mould to compare motorway systems found the US
network to be among the least efficient."

Yes, but only because the simulation fails to take geographical obstacles and
terrain into account. In the simulation, the slime molds make their way across
the Rocky Mountains as though they aren't present -- which, in the simulation,
they aren't.

